# Raising a Tower Blind - Opinions Needed



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

GCB and I did some framing and precutting for our blind building trip to the lease next week. I am putting up a 4'x6'x6' blind and using 8 foot 4x4 posts as the legs. I have never raised a blind this big before and have concerns if the legs can handle the stress while the blind is raised. Anyone else have experience do this? Can the legs handle the stress?

Or, do you think I should just attach the full frame to the base, raise it and then attach the 1/2" OSB walls and roof after it is raised?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Setting up stands*

It is easy to do, if you do it right. I have stood up many stands with 16' legs using this method. Use a fulcrum (sp?) pole. I use a sturdy piece of lumber the same length as the legs. Run a rope from the truck bumper to around the stand, about 1/3 of the way down from the top. Put two nails in the top of the fulcrom to hold the rope. Have the truck tighten up slightly on the rope. Have the rope go across the top of the fulcrum board, with the board standing up, leaning away from the truck. This way, the first part of the lift, the rope is lifting up on the stand, instead of trying to pull it along. The rear legs will need to be strong enough to hold the stand while it is being pulled up. The truck should only pull until the stand reaches equilibrium (balanced on two legs). Then, the person on the stand can help it go the last few feet, holding it back so it does not hit too hard. The rope needs to be long enough that the fulcrum and stand cannot land on the truck if things go badly. I have never had an accident using this method, I have been doing this for over 30 years. 
Hope this helps.
BB


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I raise 'em the same way BigBuck does. You can use another truck to hold the blind back as you stand it up. Keeps it from slamming down or coming all the way over. With 8' legs though a person holding a rope should be able to stop it from slamming down. Just make sure the legs are cross braced real good so they don't get wobbly and break off the frame.


----------



## Hoop54 (Aug 16, 2006)

*blind raising*

We have done them both ways. It really depends on if you can get a truck to the spot and have another for the back side. ( a 4-wheeler would do for the back side) 
Last year we started doing them in pieces. Attach the legs to the base ( with a couple of center supports ) and then raise the whole thing up by hand ( 2 people can handle it) Then put up the walls and the roof. If you design it correctly it goes up really fast! The only hard part is the roof, but if you have a tall ladder it's not that bad. A few years back I put one up all by myself just to win a bet!! I have some more hints if you want to try it!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I was huntin in Newton county one time, and had a blind just about like yours, up on a pipe line. 
Well some honyok goes driving down MY pipeline and gets stuck in a 4x4 jeep.
But shoot he has a great idea!!!!!!!
He takes a wench cable and hooks it around one of the legs of my blind, which he was stuck right next to.
Now there are pine trees everywhere, and he hooks it to my deer blind leg.
Needless to say genius pulled my blind over. It broke into many pieces , and I thought it was really solid.
He couldnt run off fast enough because of him being stuck and I come driving up just out of happenstance.
He really sheets then.
I asked if his mother dropped him on his head or he was just numb from the neck up.
He just stuttered and said he would make it right. And I said right now.....Its deer season, genius and we hunt this blind plenty.
I told Frenchy, the lease manager and he got me a new blind from captain stupid and his buddies. 
Guess how he got out of the mud ????
He wrapped the cable of the wench around a pine tree........Imagine that.
Good luck puttin up that blind, hope that guy aint on your lease.


----------



## ATF (Mar 6, 2007)

we don't pull them like that any more it was just to riskey because our stands have gotten to big. I built a trailer designed after a fertilizer trailer that the bed and neck stand the trailer up. Our stands are 6x6 octagons with a pipe base and legs.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes use a gin pole(someone called it a fulcrum board). It works best if you use a winch but you can pull it with a truck. Be sure someone is on a tag line to make shure it doesent go too far. 

Thats is the reason my blinds are assembled after the base is up. Takes about 15 minutes and not near as dangerous.

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

With 8' legs, assuming they are not straight up and down, you should be able to back your truck underneath it on the 4' side and just walk it up if you have 3 sets of hands available. Mine was on 10' legs until a twister got it in February and that is how we did it with 3 guys there. I have watched guys tie 2 trucks to a blind and raise them but it always looks like a recipe for disaster... fun to watch though...LOL


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> It is easy to do, if you do it right. I have stood up many stands with 16' legs using this method. Use a fulcrum (sp?) pole. I use a sturdy piece of lumber the same length as the legs. Run a rope from the truck bumper to around the stand, about 1/3 of the way down from the top. Put two nails in the top of the fulcrom to hold the rope. Have the truck tighten up slightly on the rope. Have the rope go across the top of the fulcrum board, with the board standing up, leaning away from the truck. This way, the first part of the lift, the rope is lifting up on the stand, instead of trying to pull it along. The rear legs will need to be strong enough to hold the stand while it is being pulled up. The truck should only pull until the stand reaches equilibrium (balanced on two legs). Then, the person on the stand can help it go the last few feet, holding it back so it does not hit too hard. The rope needs to be long enough that the fulcrum and stand cannot land on the truck if things go badly. I have never had an accident using this method, I have been doing this for over 30 years.
> Hope this helps.
> BB


So, if I undertand this method correctly, I would tie a rope to my bumper to the stand and inbetween is a fulcrum with the rope going over it. Does someone have to man the fulcrum, or once the rope is tight the post will stay upright?



Haute Pursuit said:


> With 8' legs, assuming they are not straight up and down, you should be able to back your truck underneath it on the 4' side and just walk it up if you have 3 sets of hands available. Mine was on 10' legs until a twister got it in February and that is how we did it with 3 guys there. I have watched guys tie 2 trucks to a blind and raise them but it always looks like a recipe for disaster... fun to watch though...LOL


I have used this method before with a smaller stand and it seemed to work fine. We will have 3 guys there, to help walk it up.

My main concern was whether the legs could hold up to the extra weight during the raising process. It sounds like as long as they have cross bracing they should be fine.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They should be good so long as they are attatched well at the base and braced. My 10' tower is made of industrial conduit... not nearly as sturdy as a 4'X4' wooden leg.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I did one this year--4X4 wood blind with 4x4x8 legs and on the first attempt to stand it up we ripped up the bracing I mounted the 4x4x8's to. I had reinforced it pretty well I thought. Next try used the fulcrum idea and it went up easily.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Ag96 said:


> So, if I undertand this method correctly, I would tie a rope to my bumper to the stand and inbetween is a fulcrum with the rope going over it. Does someone have to man the fulcrum, or once the rope is tight the post will stay upright?
> 
> I have used this method before with a smaller stand and it seemed to work fine. We will have 3 guys there, to help walk it up.
> 
> My main concern was whether the legs could hold up to the extra weight during the raising process. It sounds like as long as they have cross bracing they should be fine.


Just noch the top of the fulcrum pole and put a knot or duct tape on the rope, pull pressure will keep in in place and it will fall away when needed....The pole (2" x 12") changes the lift point and decreases the stress on the legs...

Gin pole in place...tag line ready...Jeep in 4wd let her rip.

Ist make and agreement!!! with all concerned, if something is breaking or giving way.....Clear out and let it happen. Not worth getting hurt or worse over. Good luck..be SAFE!
Robs and I have raised over a dozen with no problems...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My 10' tower is made of industrial conduit...


Is it wired too? 

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Is it wired too?
> 
> TH


Yeah... I even have a HD widescreen and a dish brother! It pays to set up on a power line easement!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah... I even have a HD widescreen and a dish brother! It pays to set up on a power line easement!


Why am I not suprised? :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Why am I not suprised? :biggrin:


It ain't all gravy... I can't seem to keep any Girls Gone Wild Latina edition dvd's and my batteries in my remote get zapped out easy by the cold. Working on a solar remote hook up and a better door lock!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

This simplifies it: http://www.deertexas.com/store/deer_blind.html


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Stand*

ChiefCharlie is right on on the safety issue. If things go south, get out of the way. That is why I suggested a rope long enough that the stand and/or gin pole cannot hit the truck. I bet I have stood 20 or 30 stands up this way. I do not do it anymore, I put my stands on scaffolding. Be sure you have a straight pull from the truck to the stand, otherwise you will be trying to stand it up on one leg (not good). The box, if it is not constructed sturdy enough, my have to have 2X4s added inside to prevent the rope from squeezing the box. I never had this problem, but it is a possibility. Starting from the position in the picture posted is also a good idea. The back legs will "dig" into the dirt and not slide. 
Good luck.
BB


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Appreciate all the help on this one...thanks fellas!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Just put up 4 blinds in the last two days (3 15ft and 1 24ft). Really easy. Had the stand on a 4 wheeler/trailer. Tie the lower legs to the trailer so it doesn't slide when you pull. Attach the pulling vehicle to the top legs at the end (foot of stand ) and pull till it starts to break over. When you are close have a couple of guys put a little weight on the pulling chain and ease the stand upright. VERY EASY.We have an Aggie on our lease and he ties the pulling chain to the top part of the stand also. Takes twice the effort but hey....he's an aggie and knows everything about engineering!!  Good luck!


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> With 8' legs, assuming they are not straight up and down, you should be able to back your truck underneath it on the 4' side and just walk it up if you have 3 sets of hands available. Mine was on 10' legs until a twister got it in February and that is how we did it with 3 guys there.
> 
> I have watched guys tie 2 trucks to a blind and raise them but it always looks like a recipe for disaster... fun to watch though...LOL


Yep that is exactly why one of our blinds is open-air now and the name of it is "WHOA!!!!!!". My brother was pulling it up and we were yelling "whoa" and he thought we were yelling "go". Needless to say it made a crash landing but nobody was hurt.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Wait, I guess that's how you smart folks raise tower blinds.

We always brings plenty of beer and a 'slow' friend with a big pick up truck and tow rope.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

So how do you take one down?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Same way. Just takes a couple of guys to lift the legs to break it over. You just need to calculate the slack in the pulling change and measure where you want the stand to lay on the trailer. We had ours standing at camp before we put them on the trailer and took them in the field. pm me if needed.


geezuphosdn said:


> So how do you take one down?


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Call The Local Wrecker Service And Sit Back And Have A Cold One


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Y'all are workin too hard.


----------

